# Determining coat lenght and a ? about color.



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

At what age will it become apparent that they will be long coats vs stock coats?

One of my males is all black with just some tan under his tail. He is considered a bi-color correct? He has no tan anywhere else. Will he develop any other than what is under his tail? I'll take a good picture if you need it.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

At 4 weeks old - at least that's what my breeder says. For the coat color - I think by a year if not 9 months - I'm not sure on that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

For your first question, I think you can tell a long coat from a stock by around 4 weeks. That's just a guess, but I know it's around that time.

For the second question, post a picture. It's hard to give a good answer without seeing the pup.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

:crazy: I have to wait that long? 

Ok taking the picture now.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures of little Blackjack. 
I think I see a change in the paws.

Today's picture.









Day Old









Newborn


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The pups are 3.5 weeks old now.

What am I to start looking for in coat length?

And little Blackjack certainly has color to his little legs. How light do you think he will get?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ahhhh :wub: omg I dunno how you will choose. I'd be going crazy :wild: honestly of I did not have so many dogs and Bella being so young. LOL. I would really try to talk you out of a male :wub: all well all good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

He looks like he's going to be a blanket back IMO (I'm not very experienced though, so maybe someone else can clarify that), very very cute puppies! :wub:


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Wow cute pups! Here is a link on color 

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I am familiar with the adult coats and telling which is which. But there are none that show puppy color, at this age, in correlation to adult. 

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Our little Jackson had very little color at 2 weeks. His paws were a very dark tan and that was about it. He had no color on his face at all. Around 4-5 weeks he got some color in his face and the color on his paws extended up his legs. Here is a thread I posted with pictures of him at around 5 weeks

The color in the picture is pretty true-to-life. The breeder says he will be a black and red.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/137078-hello-all.html


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My guess is blanket black and tan as well. Just to help you out- These are some black/tan puppies at 1 month. Most of these grew up to be large saddles. All of these were stock coated. The first puppy was more of a plush coat, the last had a very short coat.


----------

